# BLEEDING - 5w6d - what to do?



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok  - Hi everyone

so it's sunday evening and i just popped to the loo - when i wiped there was fresh blood - I have put a panty liner on to see how much blood will continue if at all -but now am scared - what do I do?

xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey love, 

Im not experienced in all this but its best to ring your clinic in the morning. Lots of people get bleeding in pregnancy, try not to worry too much xxx


----------



## Jaicee (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Wookster

Try not to worry. Bleeding in early pregnancy is not uncommon. I worried my self sick when I started brown spotting at 5 weeks and then it turned to red blood. I had this on and off until I was 9 weeks. I had never spotted in my first pregnancy so was convinced it was bad news - it wasn't! My clinic could see no reason for the bleed when I was scanned though said that it is particularly common when carrying twins (which I discovered was the case for me). I was lucky and didn't get any pains or cramping as it would seem that they are often bad signs.

I rested as much as possible and kept my feet up. I can't say that it was the magic answer but I felt that I was giving my body the best chance to hold on to my babies. I would also ring your clinic in the morning as they may want to increase your progesterone if you are on it. I found my clinic quite reassuring even though there wasn't much they could do as they didn't want to scan until there was a decent chance of seeing a heartbeat (6w 5d).

Wishing you the very best of luck & try not to worry (easier said than done).

Jaicee


----------



## MrsJ35 (Apr 14, 2013)

Didn't want to read and run - as the other ladies have said, spotting is quite normal in early pregnancy. This probably won't put your mind at ease but will hopefully let you know you're not alone. 
Ring your clinic, I'm sure they will reassure you. xx


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi thanks for your replies...am going to ring clinic in a minute and see what they say...i do have crampy/period tpye pains but have done so since transfer so am not sure about that ...i am worrying myself sick ...couldnt face work today xx


----------



## Ajays (Feb 27, 2013)

Good luck Wooster. See if you can get in for an early scan. I had a lot of bleeding on Friday night. A really lot - it was all over the bed - enough that we had to go to A&E but when I had a scan on Saturday they still found a heartbeat. It's terrifying but not necessarily the end x


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

oh that's excellent news for you ajays ... have spoken to clinic gotta go in wed for an early scan xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope it all is ok for you xx


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Am just back from the hosp, embryo is in the correct place and i saw the heartbeat - phew. (now 6w2d)

I have a collection of blood right near it and they think that could have caused the bleeding and hopefully my body will absorb the rest of it.

xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I have been following your thread here, great news,   take it easy and good luck with your pregnancy xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you are ok xxx


----------

